# [OPTIMIZAR] Variables USE

## CYPHERC

Me gustaria que me orientaran en esto de configurar las variables USE, me pasa que como no habia puesto gif, ahora no puedo ver gifs, entonces tengo que compilar de nuevo para que se van los gifs.. mi pregunta esta??

como puedo hacer para que esto no me vuelva a pasar, es decir para tener multimedia por completo??? an~ado "bmp wmv wma acc gif" o exite una forma de agregar solo una palabra o variable para que lea todo multimedia de una sola ves?????

Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## Zagloj

Que yo sepa debes añadir las USE por separado, pero recuerda antes de instalar o actualizar un programa ir a portage y consultar para qué sirve cada USE, se saca bastante información.

----------

## ps2

Antes de compilar un paquete, comprueba sus USE, eso se puede hacer con un

```
emerge -pv paquete
```

Te mostrará las dependencias del programa, con las USE de todos los paquetes o el paquete a instalar. Si no sabes que hace una USE determinada, puedes consultar en gentoo-portage.com donde puedes escribir el nombre del paquete y te da bastante información, además de las USE que tiene y puedes saber que hace cada USE.

----------

## Soul Lost

Mejor aún en /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc | use.local.desc

Una vez que tengas las uses que siempre quieres usar agregala al make.conf en /etc  :Wink: 

Saludos!!

----------

## Ferdy

Yo uso esta funcioncilla en mi bashrc (robada de ciaranm, por cierto):

```
explainuseflag() {

        sed -n -e "s,^\([^ ]*:\)\?$1 - ,,p" \

                /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc \

                /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

}
```

Hace las cosas más fáciles  :Razz: 

- ferdy

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Yo uso esta funcioncilla en mi bashrc (robada de ciaranm, por cierto):
> 
> ```
> explainuseflag() {
> 
> ...

 

Qué grande!! Muchas gracias

----------

## elKano

Pues yo uso:

```

euse -i <useflag>

```

euse viene en el paquete Gentoolkit, y además de mirar información sobre la useflag también la puede activar (euse -E <useflag>) o desactivar (euse -D <useflag>). Bastante práctico  :Smile: .

----------

## zx80

Tb puedes sacar algo de info mediante el programilla ufed.

----------

## CYPHERC

 *Soul Lost wrote:*   

> Mejor aún en /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc | use.local.desc
> 
> Una vez que tengas las uses que siempre quieres usar agregala al make.conf en /etc 
> 
> Saludos!!

 

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, para ser sincero entiendo hasta esta, despues me hablaron en chino no se ni que significa eso, ni en que parte lo pongo , creo que soy mas newbe de lo que pensaba..  :Embarassed: 

Esto es algo OffTopic

Me gustaria hacer una pregunta, aparte de este, tengo muchos otros problemas mas, como:

1-Autorun de los dispositivos USB, tanto de almacenamiento como Bluethoot

2-Montar los CD's o DVD's

3-Beryl

4-Ejecucion de Wine y VLC

5-Compilacion de otros programas, entre otras cosas

Para cada uno de estos excepto el 1 he buscado en Google una aparente solucion que me ha descompuesto otras cosas, o me a ayudado un poco o no ha hecho nada, (el 1 nisiquiera se que escribir en Google para obtener respuestas coherentes), el caso es que me da un poco de verguenzilla el estar posteando a cada rato, no se si hay alguna regla encontra de postear muchos post de un mismo miembro, o algo asi, o si no he encontrado una forma de buscar bien dentro de la pagina pero en el Handbook no lo encuentro, ni quiero que piensen que no investigo, la ayuda de beryl no me ha servido solo para arruinarme muchas cosas que me ha costado arreglar, las compilaciones me dan errores que me vienen del norte he mandado los errores por pm a miembros que creo me peudan ayudar y no he recibido respuesta, es algo como de las relgas o nada??, Me podrian orientar con respecto a que debo hacer???

Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## ekz

Hola

Yo siempre he visto estos foros como mi ultima opción.. osea que si de aquí no hay respuesta...quizás no la haya, por lo que siempre googleo un montón antes de postear mi duda aquí   :Very Happy: 

sobre la funcion que menciona ferdy, el bashrc es un fichero con algunas configuraciones para cada usuario, 

1. Abre una terminal y ejecuta nano ~/.bashrc

2. Pega la función ahí al final y guarda con ctrl+x

3. Ejecuta  bash para que se lea este fichero con los cambios realizados

4. Lo pruebas ejecutando explainuseflag use_que_quieras

Con euse puedes editar mas rápidamente tus USEs, sin editar ficheros

Con ufed puedes editar tus USEs de manera más gráfica

Y por último.. el foro está para eso, para resolver problemas.. puedes buscar en el foro (y mediante google mejor) haber si tus problemas ya han sido planteados en una oportunidad anterior

SAludos

----------

## achaw

 *CYPHERC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esto es algo OffTopic
> 
> Me gustaria hacer una pregunta, aparte de este, tengo muchos otros problemas mas, como:
> ...

 

1) No lo veo practico y poco posible en Linux, quizas se podria hacer algo con ivman, hal...para mas adelante

2) Te recomiendo que abras una consola y teclees "man mount" ejemplo: montar un cd (en el caso que lo tengas en hdb) mount -t iso9660 -o ro,user,noauto,unhide /dev/hdb /media/cdrom, la opcion -t indica el tipo de sistema de archivos...-o las opciones...en lineas generales, y por supuesto man fstab

3) Desconozco, uso fluxbox con transparencias   :Wink: 

4) Desconozco ambos tambien, cuando recien cambie a linux tambien estuve muy interesado en wine pero por suerte ya se me paso

5) Con portage, en Gentoo....digamos q compilacion e instalacion van de la mano con el comando "emerge", algo util que uso yo, para ver las uses q tiene el programa y ver que quiero y que no es este comando "emerge -pv paquete (donde paquete es el app a instalar), y luego USE="aca todo lo que quiero" emerge paquete

Saludos

----------

## CYPHERC

Gracias x sus respuestas... al final termina pasandome a 3ddesktop y pues casi no lo uso xq tengo que escribirlo en la consola....

 :Wink: 

----------

## ekz

 *CYPHERC wrote:*   

> Gracias x sus respuestas... al final termina pasandome a 3ddesktop y pues casi no lo uso xq tengo que escribirlo en la consola....
> 
> 

 

http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/267

También puedes añadir el script mencionado ahí a un lanzador, y este lo dejas en en panel   :Very Happy: 

SAludos

----------

